# NFS Server woes

## kiss-o-matic

Hmm.... head scratcher.

I'm getting rid of an old machine which was up until now, my NFS server.  Let's call it "old".  On "new", which will replace it, I've add NFS SErver 3 support in the kernel and rebooted.  Emerged nfs-utils.  Edited /etc/exports, started the service ,etc. etc.

```

$ showmount -e

Export list for txlnx07:

/datlib *

```

I can mount '/datlib' from the machine "new".  I cannot from "old", and my MAC as well will not mount it.  My MAC, up until now, mapped to "old" just fine.   Before I restarted rcpbind, it would immediately get some type of error when using "Connect To Server".  Now it seems to time out.  When I run it in the terminal, I get "NFS Portmap: PC: Program not registered".  

Anything else I'm missing?  No firewall involved here.  All machines can ping/ssh into one another.

/var/log/messages always says:

Aug 28 21:58:53 txlnx07 rpc.mountd[4006]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.254.213:994 for /datlib (/datlib)

EDIT: Okay, previously I was connecting to "old" from the Mac via samba.  NFS indeed did not work.  So... seems I'm doing something wrong.  I'm doing Go To Server -> nfs://txlnx07/mount_name.  I'm not able to mount from "old" as well but it's a bit of a turd.  Really is old.  No update in a few years, so I only know NFS server works... not client.

----------

## Hu

If new can mount its own export, and neither the Mac nor "old" are known to have ever worked as NFS clients, this seems more like a problem with the Mac NFS client not interoperating with the Linux NFS server, rather than a problem inherent in the NFS server.  What is the output of rpcinfo -p txlnx07, as seen by the Mac?  Do you get the same output when txlnx07 inspects itself?

----------

## kiss-o-matic

 *Hu wrote:*   

> If new can mount its own export, and neither the Mac nor "old" are known to have ever worked as NFS clients, this seems more like a problem with the Mac NFS client not interoperating with the Linux NFS server, rather than a problem inherent in the NFS server.  What is the output of rpcinfo -p txlnx07, as seen by the Mac?  Do you get the same output when txlnx07 inspects itself?

 

Indeed, that is probably an issue.  

This is what my Mac sees.

```

   program vers proto   port  service

    100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    4   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  55558  status

    100024    1   tcp  33434  status

    100005    1   udp  46895  mountd

    100005    1   tcp  52735  mountd

    100005    2   udp  58605  mountd

    100005    2   tcp  49536  mountd

    100005    3   udp  45998  mountd

    100005    3   tcp  52811  mountd

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs

    100227    2   tcp   2049

    100227    3   tcp   2049

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100227    2   udp   2049

    100227    3   udp   2049

    100021    1   udp  33415  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  33415  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  33415  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp  52385  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  52385  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  52385  nlockmgr

```

This is what the NFS server (txlnx07) sees

```

   program vers proto   port  service

    100000    4   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    4   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    3   udp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  55558  status

    100024    1   tcp  33434  status

    100005    1   udp  46895  mountd

    100005    1   tcp  52735  mountd

    100005    2   udp  58605  mountd

    100005    2   tcp  49536  mountd

    100005    3   udp  45998  mountd

    100005    3   tcp  52811  mountd

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs

    100227    2   tcp   2049  nfs_acl

    100227    3   tcp   2049  nfs_acl

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100227    2   udp   2049  nfs_acl

    100227    3   udp   2049  nfs_acl

    100021    1   udp  33415  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp  33415  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp  33415  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp  52385  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp  52385  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp  52385  nlockmgr

```

So yes, slightly different.   nfs_acl service on the Mac is not recognized?

----------

